# -, ,

## KocmosMars

2020   ,    2020.   2020              .
      ?
1.    ?         ?
2.    ,   ,    ?
3.    ,   ,    ?
      . 
        .

----------


## .

.

----------


## KocmosMars

> .


.          ?        .
  ,     ,    ,      ,    ?

----------


## .

. .

----------


## didesot127

,    .

----------

